# Mike's Tapes and falling asleep!



## saralil (May 9, 2002)

Hi, I'm on about day 20 of the tapes. I really liked the first (relaxation) session. My problem is that I ALWAYS fall asleep about10 minutes into the tape. I know that this isOK and my subconscious will still hear it, BUT:I'd like to know what the tapes say--for example,if there are relaxation or visualization techniques used, if I couldremember what they were couldn't I use those techniques if needed when NOT listening to the tapes? Would it be OK to try to listen to every new session once sitting up and TRYING not to fall asleep just to know what was on the tape?The other problem I'm having, now that I'm on the second cassette: my cassette player automatically flips over and plays the second side of the cassete. Since I'm generally fast asleep at this point there have been a number of nights this week when I've ended up listening to side 3 and then 4. Has this screwed up the schedule? Should I start over?Any suggestions?Thanks for any help!--Sara Michael


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Sara:You're right -- the tapes are so relaxing they put you to sleep. Today I listened to one at 6 pm, thinking I would stay awake, and wouldn't you know it I was out in 10 minutes!







I'm sure trying not to sleep is perfectly fine.Is there a way that you can set your recorder to just play one side of the tape? I really don't know if it makes a difference that they've played on. That's a question Mike, Eric or Marilyn can answer best.Have fun!







JeanG


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Sara,Glad you are enjoying the sessions! In answer to your questions, Mike always says to relax and let go and don't do anything regarding worrying about what the sessions say. If you want to listen to them just to know what they say, that is fine, but it is not essential other than to satisfy your need to know. Some of us who have done the sessions never knew what was on them and progressed with improvement long after the sessions were completed, but there is no problem with listening to them while "alert." Just don't fight it while listening actively, you don't have to do anything but listen to get the benefit. No active participation on your part is needed.Secondly, it is not advisable to listen ahead of your assigned session. If you could borrow a player that has the feature where the player doesn't automatically flip over that would be best. You certainly don't have to start over, but from now on, follow the schedule. One possible way to "trick" your player, if it stops once the side is flipped, try this: before you are ready to listen to the scheduled side, rewind a little bit almost to the end of the session you are NOT supposed to listen to, and let it play out to the end with the volume low. Then it should flip to the side you want, and turn the volume back up and then you can fall asleep. This is only if the player shuts off once it has been tripped over to the other side. Otherwise, borrow another player!(sorry!







But Mike has spent years setting up the schedule and program for the most benefit, and you want to get the most out of it, so this would be the way to go.Alos, check out Mike's Compilation Thread, it has many issues discussed and answered there that may be helpful to you.Hope this addressed your concerns, and enjoy your journey! We are all here to support!Take care!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

HI Jean!!!! Where have ya been, buddy???







Love ya! ~ M


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Marilyn!!! Same old stuff.














Work, work, work. Hi Sara!! Marilyn has a good suggestion about the recorder. I'm a computer geek -- don't know much about recorders or cd players!!







JeanG


----------



## saralil (May 9, 2002)

Thanks, Jean and Marilyn, for the advice.That's a brilliant suggestion for "tricking"my walkman. I'll try it tonight--in about 10 minutes!I really appreciate the help. Off to slumber,Sara


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Sara:Let us know how it works.







JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Sara, as all said don't worry about falling asleep, the brain still listens. Also better sleep is good for IBS in general. let us know how its going as you progress.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Sara:Were you able to solve the tape recorder problem? I hope things are going better for you now.







JeanG


----------



## saralil (May 9, 2002)

Thanks, everyone, for your sugggestions and encouragement. The cassette player trick works just fine, so I'm not listening to both sides of the cassette every night. Still fast asleep in 10 minutes, though! That's fine with me, since a month ago I was up half the night most nights!I don't know if I've had any tangible improvements in the IBS, other than better sleep at this point. Does one normally _notice_ changes in their thought patterns re IBS? I haven't--granted I'm only on day 25. Nevertheless I'll certainly keep going through the whole program. At the very least, anything that can relax me this much is worth it!--Sara


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Sara:I'm happy that the tape problem is solved.







Yes, you will notice changes in your thought pattens regarding IBS, and other things, over time. Each person is individual and so there is no set schedule to it. Little by little you'll realize that things are changing (or maybe quickly, who knows?).I have done quite a few of Mike's programs and still fall asleep. lol







I suspect I always will.Take care.







JeanG


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Sara:How are things going now that you've solved the tape problem?







JeanG


----------



## saralil (May 9, 2002)

Hi Jean,Thanks for asking, but actually I'm not doing that well. I've been doing the tapes religiously but after a couple weeks of some improvement I've hit a relapse. Bad symptoms all weekend and after falling asleep to the tape last night I woke up at 3 and couldn't get back to sleep at all, nor could I take a nap today. My mind just keeps spinning in panic mode--thinking how things will never get better. I know this is self defeating, but I'm so far at a loss to get myself out of it. Here's hoping for at least a good night's sleep tonight.--Sara


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Sara:I hate those sleepless nites. Mostly I'm ok (or what is ok for me), but sometimes something is going on in my life that sets my mind spinning, and I'll have a night like that.The important thing is to try not to worry about it, and just relax. If you continue to have sleeping problems you can email Mike and he'll be able to help you over the rough spots.Take care!







JeanG


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

i always fall asleep. I use them to make me fall asleep sometimes if i am having trouble.


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

SaraLee, I agree with Spliff. I finished the 100 day program last year and still listen to tapes. I find that it works better for me to listen at bedtime thru headphones. On a rare occasion when I wake up and don't feel sleepy I just put the headphones on and listen again and zonk right out! Best wishes, Norb


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Sara, sorry I am just catching this now. How are you doing? Don't let a set back get the best of you, it will be okay and this has happened to others your not alone in that. How are things now though, its easy for the negativity to flow back in when we have a setback, but keep going and things will change as your subconcious takes in the info and makes the changes, for some its quick and for others it can take a while, but try not to let it get you down, its old thought patterns die hard. But you will improve and thing willl get better. Its important to understand that negative thinking causes some of the chemicals responcible for IBS to cause the symptoms and positve thoughts help to make it better, so try to stay as positive as possible no matter what, while the tapes do there trick.This might help. It was from an old post of Mikes from a while ago.Many doctors and gastro specialists use this term 'all in your head'. I think they are trying to say, that there is nothing organically wrong. However I have had quite a few discussions about this in the past, the problem lies with the fact that doctors are taught to look for disease and illness. We know IBS is a functional disorder, so I argue that by definition there is something wrong becuase peristalsis is not doing what it should. 'All in the head' is not right, it is an offensive term to those that are looking for solutions.It conjures up the emotion that sufferers are doing it on purpose somehow. However, the majority of us, tend to run things out, before they happen. So along with Stress, there is also a psychological element in our thought patterns that expects us to have dificult IBS days. Running out worries causes us to have anxiety and added stress, which creates a negative physical response. The annoying thing is, this is part of being a human being, its a response which we don't have to even try to do, it all happens automaically. To understand the tapes a bit more, we have to understand stress is not 'out there', stress is how we respond internally to real or perceived external demands. What is a stressful event for one, can be invigorating or relaxing for another. Every thought has a physical response, exactly as Eric says. We can prove this by the feelings of love, anger, jealousy,etc all emotions start with thought ( our interpretation to an event ) , which then leads to physical response. This is even recognised in legislation by recognition of the term Crime of passion - a person might kill another ( an extreme example, granted) becuase they were firing on emotion, which made them pick up the knife to perform the action. That anger began in the thoughts, was interpreted and an action was carried out. All by the release of chemicals and electrical impulses. Police officers see hightened states every Saturday night when people come out of the pubs, we even have our own language for heightend emotion, count to ten is a good example. Count to 10 before we say or respond to something that has annoyed us, basically by giving a bit of time, the response travels through the 7/8ths of the brain that is emotion until it gets to the 1/8th bit of logic and reason, which allows us to stop and think. In effect changes the chemical releases and electricsl impulses - we simmer down. All these physical reactions, along with the more every day concerns of, getting to work on time, what happens if I need the toilet?, do the shops have toilets, etc. every thought produces a physical reaction, good or bad. The thing is, we can choose to learn new coping strategies. Our inner resources can be topped up. Users of the program will have noticed that the first session, is time spent topping up the emotional reserves, making sure they can complete the journey through the program. Patients that come to my practice all go through the same thing, in short we have to be able to have the interal emotional resource to deal with everyday living, as well as changing our thoughts towards IBS. Becuase IBS has affected lives of sufferers so deeply, to try and deal with the IBS before we are prepared would lead to a tougher jouney. So taking the time to top up the emotial batteries as it were is time well spent. Still on stress, it helps too if we remember that the only important moment of our lives is the moment we are living, not the past (although we can change emotions attached to memories to make the past more comfortable for us), or the future that might never come. The other thing that holds us back is the fear that however we are feeling is going to last forever - Nothing lasts for ever, if we want to change! When we throw a ball up in the air, there is a point of time which the ball is neither going up or coming down, that is the moment of change. Users of the program who are feeling much better are changing the way they think, their outlook on life and its events, but I doubt anyone will be able to pinpoint exactly when things started to get better, but they do, and they do so becuase very gently the subconsious mind, which controls the digestive system, begins to realise, that these thought patterns of IBS are no longer needed, the individual as a whole is reminded that it existed very well thank you, without IBS, and can do so again, simply and gently by changing the thought processes, that kept Stress and Anxiety, Guilt etc in control. So the tapes are quite complex in their make up, but when I was doing my early days of research, I remembered that people learn more and easier if we enjoy what we are doing, so by using imagery and suggestion we create the enviroment internally, that allows changes, both emotionally and physically to occur. And becuase we enjoy what we are doing it doesn't seem difficult, and it isn't, its only when the conscious mind tries to control areas it wasn't designed to that problems occur. I might have babbled a bit, but don't expect a doctor to tell you this in this way, becuase their skills are in the organic, and they might just not know how to say what they mean! Hope it helps Regards MikePlease let me know how your doing now though.


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

As I was reading these posts, especially Sara's from 6-25, it hit me that Yes thought patterns DO change and probably without you or anyone else noticing. I just realized that my son's thought patterns have definitely changed. He used to worry about not feeling well, his back hurting, his stomach hurting, needing to use the bathroom when out. Recently, however he said to me "Yea, I'm having pain, but I really don't give a ####. I want to go out." He's made a lot of improvement since starting the tapes, but those improvements seemed to have plateaued lately. He's on day 70-something. The lower back pain just before and for a while after a bowel movement have not improved much over the last two months. Of course, he's a long way from where he was in January, so for that I'm grateful.


----------



## saralil (May 9, 2002)

Thanks again, guys!I DID sleep through the night last night, which was quite a relief. And norb, I like the idea of putting the tape on again if I wake back up. I'll try that.A question--does hypnotherapy work less well on people who are depressed? Which I am, to a fairly great degree, and I'm having a really hard time trying to minimize my negative thoughts. So maybe I'm not responding that well the hypno's attempt to change my thought patterns?Just a question--I'll keep working on the tapes, though. As for the depression, I finally found a good English-speaking therapist, the bad news is he'll be travelling the whole month of July!Jackie, I'm glad your son is doing better.Take care, everyone.--Sara


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Sara:I'm glad you're sleeping easier now! A good night's rest can make a world of difference in how we feel.I don't know the answer to whether or not hypno takes longer with someone who is depressed. I take antidepressants and hypno worked for me. That's probably a question Mike could answer best.Between the hypno and your new therapist, you'll do great!







JeanG


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Sara:How are things going? No sleep for me last night with all the firecrackers going off. They went on till about 2 am.







JeanG


----------

